# Mildred's NEW HOUSE! :D (pictures)



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I finally, finally, finally got all the supplies for Milly's first C&C cage. So I took advantage of my day off this week - my fiance and I rearranged our bedroom to make space for the 3.5x2.5ft cage and put the darn thing together. We used 15 cube things, a 4x8ft piece of coroplast, and 50 or 60 zip ties. Including the time spent rearranging the bedroom and setting the new cage up, it took us about 3 hours to do it. 

Milly was totally adorable when we put her in her new house. I took lots of pictures, but I won't post them all... I promise. The first couple pictures are comparison pictures of her old sterilite to her new C&C. I put a quarter in the cages in each picture for size comparison.









Mildred's first house (sorry for the poo)









Mildred's new house!









Sterilite next to the C&C - the new cage is at least 2.5 times larger!









We put Milly in her new cage... she took one look around and dove into her super-sized TP roll









She peeked her head out a minute later 









Had to get a picture of her scratching lol









She loves this corner for some reason.









*Sniff sniff*









She's anointing (obviously, hehe)









Right before she attached her hedgie stuffed animal

So I think she's happy, and I am so so happy that I was finally able to get a new cage set up for her.

Any comments, suggestions for improvements, etc are definitely welcome! I've never done this C&C thing before lol.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i love the fleece you have in there. looks great and huge!  i really am envious as i dont have the room just yet for a C&C but want one! the only things i can think of to maybe add if your hedgie would like them would be a hedgie bag and/or extra fleece blankets outside the igloo, Norma loves having a few places to sleep at, she switches it up almost every night...sometimes she even brings them into her hide with her... also maybe some plastic easter eggs or something like that to hide treats in? maybe even a small dig box.. you have so much room you can really play with things and see what your hedgie likes.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

It looks wonderful & she obviously likes it alot! I love the color choices. yay!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestions and compliments! The fleece is pretty darn nice. It was $5/yard at Wal Mart. They have lots of cute striped patterns there. 

I was actually just talking to my fiance about a dig box. Tomorrow I'm going to find some rocks and boil them and try to set one up.

Milly has a hedgie bag, but she uses it as a litter bag. We just use it for cuddle time now, lol. She has 2 loose pieces of fleece in there, because she is a liner diver and the loose stuff turns her away from diving. I have a bunch of left over pieces of fleece, so I'm gonna throw those in her igloo once I get them from my mom's house.

I've seen pictures of the little easter egg things. Hedgies can really get them open?  Would she realize that she has mealies or whatever in there? She only has one toy that she actually shows interest in. Other than that she just wheels and hangs out in her huge tube.


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

It looks great|!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Looks lovely!  The igloo looks a little small in the photo, is it the small or mediun sized one?


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

So cute! It looks really great, I bet Millie is a super happy hog!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I just loved the pictures and would not have minded more!!!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

well i have a sort of easter egg.. its shaped like a duckling its really cute, but anyway Norma gets it open, i put crickets in there.  i've also heard of people cutting egg cartons up and putting them upside down with treats underneath. eh i'm sure whatever you do your hedgie will be happy.. she already looks like she's loving the new space!  

& 5 dollars! that is a good deal.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

LarryT said:


> Looks lovely!  The igloo looks a little small in the photo, is it the small or mediun sized one?


I'm not sure which one it is. I have 2 - the one in the picture is the smaller of the 2. I got her the little one for when SHE was little, and I put her new, bigger one in her cage a week or so ago and she completely ignored it. She likes cramming herself into teeny tiny spaces (under the wheel I got from you, for example) so I'm guessing she just likes the small one because it's so small. :lol: She really isn't that big. When are hedgehogs considered full grown? If she gets much bigger I may have to put the bigger igloo in.

I have a question, for anyone who cares to answer. I did the "lid" of the C&C and decided I am going to leave the front middle panel of the top unattached for a door. If there's nothing under that front middle panel (it's literally just fleece right there) is there any way she can climb out of it? There's 10" of coroplast around the sides.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

hmm i would say probably not.. but if you want to be on the safe side i have seen others use just a piece of ribbon or fleece to tie a little knot on the lid when its closed. that way it would be secure but easy to remove still.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

She looks so happy in her new cage!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Panda, if you see this, where can I get those easter egg things when it's not Easter time? lol. I checked at Wal mart, but they said they won't have them in stock until next Easter.  I also decided to use a piece of fleece to tie the lid shut. Thanks for your suggestions!

Milly is super happy with her new house. She has plenty of room to wander and sniff, 3 different places to hide, a large space for her wheel, and room for toys. She is one spoiled hedgehog.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

http://www.google.com/products/catalog? ... IEBEPICMAE

i cant find the ones exactly like mine, but these are equally cute.. 
http://food-and-drink.become.com/candyf ... 1214049770

you could probably shop for some better deals, those were just the first i found.

& i am soo envious of your cage, it looks great! i cant wait till i get the space for a c&c!!! she looks so excited in the pictures


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

panda said:


> & i am soo envious of your cage, it looks great! i cant wait till i get the space for a c&c!!! she looks so excited in the pictures


Thank you! Mildred's sterilite cage was temporary, I just didn't think she would be in it for a month before I was able to get the C&C supplies. Milly herself and all the things I had to buy before I got her pretty much emptied out my savings account, so I had to work my tushie off to make the extra money. I felt real guilty having her in that small of a cage, so I know how you feel. Hopefully soon you will have more space to build a super-duper cage for Norma! 

Thanks for the links. I'm definitely going to get some of those!!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

hehe, well you cant feel too bad since the cage now is so roomy, your hedgie i'm sure is very pleased  .. and it looks like the first cage did the job until then anyhow! my cage is good but i also love to spoil my pets so it drives me nuts even though she is always excited to get back in her cage and nap and wheel and hunt for her hidden buggies after her play time. :roll: :lol:


----------



## mary ellen (Mar 1, 2011)

> by panda
> well i have a sort of easter egg.. its shaped like a duckling its really cute, but anyway Norma gets it open, i put crickets in there.  i've also heard of people cutting egg cartons up and putting them upside down with treats underneath. eh i'm sure whatever you do your hedgie will be happy.. she already looks like she's loving the new space!


*I found these cute Duck-Shaped Easter Eggs online at Oriental Trading for $4.00/a dozen, and free shipping. I just ordered me a dozen. They are so cute. Here is their website: *

http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/brows ... ku=37/1026


----------

